# Unterschied JavaScript und JScript



## .ini (28. Okt 2008)

Mag mir wer sagen was der unterschied zwischen JavaScript und JScript ist. Also bei google werde ich net schau von
JavaScript = JScript bis JavaScript und JScript sind zwei unterschiedliche Sprachen finde ich alles.

Also wenn wer weiss oder meint es zu wissen wo die unterschiede jetzt sind bitte mal posten.

mfg

.ini


----------



## ARadauer (28. Okt 2008)

auf jeden fall haben sie nicht mit java zu tun

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/JScript


> JScript ist eine Microsoft-eigene, proprietäre Entwicklung einer Skriptsprache für Webbrowser und ein Teil der Programmiersprache ECMAScript. Ursprünglich basierte JScript auf JavaScript und ist daher in großen Teilen kompatibel dazu, wurde allerdings um zusätzliche Microsoft-spezifische Features erweitert.


----------



## .ini (28. Okt 2008)

also is JScript nur eine erweiterung von JavaScript oder doch schon soweit erweiter das es ne eigene Programmiersprache ist?

ok das beides nichts mit Java zu tuen hat war klar aber hej man darf auch in einem Java Forum danach fragen XD


----------

